# any BK Butler Tube Driver with 5th mod users here?



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

http://www.tubedriver.com/

these are now available again... origional and origional with 5th nob bias mod.

Please share you experiences here... short story is I want one.


----------



## NIK0 (Dec 6, 2007)

I have used a few of them...a couple had the bias knob. Overall a great pedal, overdrive is nice! I find the best settings are:

pots are 0 to 10

bias: nearly full, 3/4 full is sweet spot
volume: 6-8
treble and bass: seem to sound best when both at around 9
tube drive: gets good around 6 and up

I have found using this pedal for clean boost is a bit weak. Only use it for overdrive.

However I sold my TDs and bought the original rack unit that Butler designed. The first two years of the rack are the ones to get. They sound amazing at any setting and the over drive was exactly what I was looking for the whole time.

Alternatively yo should have a serious look at the Kingsley Jester...wow is all I could say when I got one. Clean boost to overdrive it does it all. I would recommend you grabthe Jester over the TD.

Hope this helps  

GL


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Thanks I'll look into the Kingsley.


----------

